# Bastrop State Park



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It may be cold up here but at least I am away from the crazy hustle of H-Town. Beautiful views but a little burned in some areas. Nature is taking its course and bringing the life back to the woods a little at a time. It will be beautiful once again here in due time.


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

You might also want to take a look at South Shore RV park on Lake Bastrop, a few miles from you. That park is very nice too. Full hookups and drive thru or backin spots. Boat ramp and fishing pier too.. I stay there, even if I live in North Austin. Great fishing this time of year too, since its a hot water lake.

http://www.lcra.org/library/media/public/images/homepage09/header.png

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Absolutely a great place. We were the first camper in after the forest fire. It was just awful at that time, everything black. We were there back in December and you are right, life is coming back. And actually, the tree trunks were more grey than black. And what a great community, a beautiful old downtown area. Be sure to eat breakfast one morning at Maxines on Main. The pecan pancake is out of this world, one is more than two people can hardly eat. Anyway, enjoy, as we do every year.........cC


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Having Fun!*

More pictures from BSP, the grandson wanted to go camping so he and the wife came up for loads of fun and relaxation. I hate to leave but work comes first....

1. Grandson and Wife at entrance to BSP
2. Relaxing by the fire
3. Fishing at BSP Lake
4. Falling to sleep after a long day, not intentional.


----------

